# God Whispers



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/zf_0jzPQ8lo?rel=0


So beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

just what i needed thank you and god bless everybody we do sometimes forget love


----------

